# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Minisode 1: Back To School

## RareCola

*Minisode 1: Back To School*
Welcome to the first minisode! We've been having technical issues this week, and another arose when Lisa ended up sounding like an angel and we didn't realise until after recording. Sorry for the echo! We'll have it fixed for the larger podcasts (hopefully). In this first minisode we talk about going back to school and methods you can use to keep up with lucidity!





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox RSS Feed!

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Angel or Evangelist, take your pick.  :smiley:  Anyway, the most important thing is the superb content of this podcast.

(that, and I'm so upgrading my internet. Screw you Time Warner.. I almost miss AOL, your better half. And that's no compliment to AOL either).

----------

